# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  Using data for prior year change but hiding from pivotchart

## adambriggs

Hi,

I am trying to create a last 12 month view in a pivot chart that shows actual values, and change from prior year. Currently I am using the show field as difference from. The calculation works well but currently requires that the previous years actuals remain unfiltered and therefore show in the chart. 

If I use the timeline to only show the last 12 months, the calc fails to find the previous year value - this seems like a major limitation as the first part of the chart will always be missing the change values but maybe I am using it wrong.

Screenshot 2019-10-14 at 09.38.24.png

Image attached shows the chart and the calc. Essentially want to the chart to not show previous year but keep the change values

Thanks,

Alex

----------


## Olly

Are you really still using Excel 2003? If not, can you please update your profile? There may be different solutions available, depending on the Excel version you're using.

----------


## adambriggs

Hi Olly,

No using Excel 2016  - will update my profile now.

Thanks,

Alex

----------


## JeteMc

Might be easier to help if you could upload the workbook, including source data for pivot table, from which the screenshot is taken.
To upload a sample workbook click on the GO ADVANCED button below the Quick Reply window and then scroll down to* Manage Attachments* to open the upload window.
Remember to desensitize the data if necessary.
Let us know if you have any questions.

----------

